# Greek Citizenship through Marriage



## CLG (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone have recent experience applying for Greek nationality through marriage? How long does it take to get nationality and passport? Hurdles encountered? Difficulty of language requirement and testing? Can it be done without an attorney? Can anyone recommend an attorney? Thanks!


----------

